# Order of ingredients before/after sulfite



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Can you damage pectic enzyme with camden tablets? I'm wondering if you always put all ingredients in the must, then sulfite, then add yeast. Or if some ingredients should go after sulfating, besides the yeast?


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes, you can theoretically damage pectases with sulfite. In practice it does not often happen because only very low levels of sulfites are used by most hobbiests, and commercial wineries generally use Polyclar/filtration units. For mead, I recommend simply racking, usless it is a fruited mead, then I would rehydrate the pectase in previously boiled cool water. Add to your wine/pyment as is, and consider adding a small amount more sulfite after racking.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

And to add to Aspera's note, I don't usually subscribe to adding things routinely. Pectinase is an example; add it if you need it to clarify a hazy mead that time won't clear.


----------

